# Premiere's remote codes



## musiclover408 (Sep 5, 2004)

Does the newer Premiere boxes use the same remote "codes" as the TiVo HD boxes? I have multiple TiVos in the same room and hate that they all use the same remote codes. Please tell me that the Premiere's default setting is different than the older TiVo models? 

Thanks


----------



## yuki-nagato (Nov 2, 2010)

musiclover408 said:


> Does the newer Premiere boxes use the same remote "codes" as the TiVo HD boxes? I have multiple TiVos in the same room and hate that they all use the same remote codes. Please tell me that the Premiere's default setting is different than the older TiVo models?
> 
> Thanks


remote codes have to do with the remote and not the tivo model. so yes, the remote uses the same codes.


----------



## musiclover408 (Sep 5, 2004)

Well since this ships with the "new" remote, I was hoping for a different answer.


----------



## yuki-nagato (Nov 2, 2010)

musiclover408 said:


> Well since this ships with the "new" remote, I was hoping for a different answer.


specifically the codes dont have anything to do with the remote even... they're technically dependant on the device you're trying to control. the tivo remotes are cross compatible from series 2 on with the exception of the slide which requires the 11.j and 14.5 software + the usb dongle for bluetooth.


----------



## tcfcameron (Aug 4, 2010)

musiclover408 said:


> Does the newer Premiere boxes use the same remote "codes" as the TiVo HD boxes? I have multiple TiVos in the same room and hate that they all use the same remote codes. Please tell me that the Premiere's default setting is different than the older TiVo models?
> 
> Thanks


While the parts that talk about a 1/2 switch don't apply to the Premiere's stock remote (they don't have the switch), all the rest is fully applicable.

Your TiVo User Manual describes how to change the remote ID code, so that it will only control the TiVo you want it to. You will need to do this with each remote, for each corresponding TiVo. On remotes with 1/2 switches, you can also program each position to it's own unique ID code.

You are not limited to 0, 1 or 2, but can actually set the remote ID to 0, or 1 through 9.

Example: I have my remote with 1/2 switch programmed as 3/4. Using the switch, I can control either my 3rd TiVo or my 4th TiVo.

Once your TiVo has been programmed to use a Remote ID other than 0 (0 accepts commands from all remotes, regardless of their Remote ID), and none of your remotes are set to ID 0 (again, controls any TiVo), you won't have any cross-remote-TiVo operation.

If you don't follow the instructions EXACTLY as written, you will not have any luck in doing so. The initial trick is understanding that all the programming is done through the remote, while in the System Information screen of each TiVo, and NEVER having the SI screen up on more that one TiVo at the same time, or you will mess up your Remote IDs.

It is also fairly easy to make a remote without a 1/2 switch work with multiple TiVos. Once each TiVo has been set to only receive unique IDs, you can reprogram the remote by covering the front of it with your hand and reprogram what Remote ID the remote is set to.
.
Best of luck
.


----------



## Mark McM (Oct 24, 2007)

I've been using a One-for-All URC 6131 universal remote which worked great for my Tivo HD. When I repaced the Tivo HD with a Tivo Premiere XL, all the button functions programmed into URC 6131 for the Tivo HD still worked for the Premiere - 

But here's the catch: The Premiere remote has additional keys that were not on the Tivo HD remote. In particular, there are the new 'A', 'B', 'C' and 'D' keys. Also, you could switch to 'Live TV' from the Tivo HD on-screen menu, but on the Premiere you have to use a dedicated remote key. Anyone have an idea about how to map the new keys to an older remote control?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Mark McM said:


> I've been using a One-for-All URC 6131 universal remote which worked great for my Tivo HD. When I repaced the Tivo HD with a Tivo Premiere XL, all the button functions programmed into URC 6131 for the Tivo HD still worked for the Premiere -
> 
> But here's the catch: The Premiere remote has additional keys that were not on the Tivo HD remote. In particular, there are the new 'A', 'B', 'C' and 'D' keys. Also, you could switch to 'Live TV' from the Tivo HD on-screen menu, but on the Premiere you have to use a dedicated remote key. Anyone have an idea about how to map the new keys to an older remote control?


On the old remote you just press Live TV on any screen, I have found how to control everything using the old remote and not have to ever use the A-D buttons, it may take a few more steps but I would use those functions (on the A_D buttons) very little.


----------

